# Greenville, OH - Ranger M 5 yrs NICE



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Greenville, OH | Ranger.









11011015, We have Ranger at the Darke County Animal Shelter. He is a 5 year old German Shepherd. He is a nice guy who loves attention. He is looking for a nice family to adopt. He is ready to meet his new family


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Handsome!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

There's something so appealing about those crossed paws - our Anja does that when she's relaxed. Breakfast bump for you boy...
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Still listed...
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

